# Driver wearing N95 mask for ‘several hours’ passes out, crashes into pole, police say 😕



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...-passes-out-crashes-into-pole-police-say.html


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

I hate to pass judgement, but anyone that dumb shouldn't be on the road. Either that, get your air-conditioner fixed.
We all know (at least should) that a mask is not required if driving alone.


----------



## 2win (Jun 29, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> I hate to pass judgement, but anyone that dumb shouldn't be on the road. Either that, get your air-conditioner fixed.
> We all know (at least should) that a mask is not required if driving alone.


Have you ever worn a n95 mask? It's not that easy to get a tight fit with any mask. I'm also not sure anyone would know if they are getting CO2 poisoning before it's too late. With all of the mask makers springing up it's important to know what you have and how to use it. Wearing a mask effectively is actually not that easy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Stupid headline. So in other words they have no idea why he passed out as they didn’t check his oxygen level, didn’t check his blood sugar etc. Etc.. Also, it was in the 40’s around here Thursday so don’t know what the ac would have to do with it.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

2win said:


> Have you ever worn a n95 mask? It's not that easy to get a tight fit with any mask. I'm also not sure anyone would know if they are getting CO2 poisoning before it's too late. With all of the mask makers springing up it's important to know what you have and how to use it. Wearing a mask effectively is actually not that easy.


Everything in your post is absolutely correct.
This point I am making is in response to the news article which indicates the driver had his mask on so long that it inhibited his ability to breathe safely. Taking the article at face value, my conclusion is to wonder why this guy or gal decided to wear a mask alone in a vehicle while driving. Take the fricken thing off!
Now to take that article one step further, considering the reasons and explanations why not to wear a mask while driving were clear.

Diabetic low blood sugar causing him to pass out, in which case he should not be driving with low blood sugar.
Exhaust leak into cabin, which is unlikely in the vehicle I saw
*That's it for me....just can't think of another reason.* 
There was no ill intent, just an observation based on the information at hand. Isn't that why this was posted in the first place?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

2win said:


> if they are getting CO2 poisoning before it's too late


I am in a high CO2 environment at my workplace.

Normal CO2, where we live normally, is about 410 ppm. It's been going up the last hundred years or so, used to be about 390 then. It helps plants grow, and as the tree-huggers lament it's increase, food production on this planet has gone up because of it and hunger has been reduced because of it. 
The greenhouse that I work in maintains a CO2 level of about 1100 PPM. Much higher than 'normal', and it has no adverse effect on humans at that dosage. It is not a poisonous gas - it is imperative to life on this planet.
To get to a level that is not healthy for humans it would require a level of well over 2000 PPM - and I doubt very seriously that a level like that can be achieved behind a mask.

I doubt very much that the mask had anything to do with him passing out.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

2win said:


> Have you ever worn a n95 mask? It's not that easy to get a tight fit with any mask. I'm also not sure anyone would know if they are getting CO2 poisoning before it's too late. With all of the mask makers springing up it's important to know what you have and how to use it. Wearing a mask effectively is actually not that easy.


I have worn full face masks for 12 hours strait and every other mask on the market highly unlikely it was the problem. CO2 has no taste or smell but it can cause you to have a copper taste in your mouth and can make you pass out and kill you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mole said:


> I have worn full face masks for 12 hours strait and every other mask on the market highly unlikely it was the problem. CO2 has no taste or smell but it can cause you to have a copper taste in your mouth and can make you pass out and kill you.


Very rare for people to be hurt from CO2. 
And the causation is suffocation 
It replaces O2.

No taste or smell. Not poison. Not toxic.

Now CO is different.
It doesn't take much to 'do ya'.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Very rare for people to be hurt from CO2.
> And the causation is suffocation
> It replaces O2.
> 
> ...


It was possibly CO rather then CO2 as CO is more toxic then CO2 and there was a error in the police report


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Another COVID 19 related death.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...-passes-out-crashes-into-pole-police-say.html


_"The driver, who was not severely injured, was the only person in car and passed out due to "insufficient oxygen intake/excessive carbon dioxide intake," police said."_

And just how would they know that. Dumb cops: "Derrrrr...... driver was wearing mask. Driver crashed. Must have been the mask's fault".

- There is no confirmation that the cops checked the driver's blood oxygen saturation level immediately after the crash.
- There is no evidence that the cops understand that, if a person is being deprived of oxygen, that they would not be able to remain conscious for "several hours" before passing out. The driver isn't a blue whale.
- There is no sign that the cops enquired into the driver's medical history before "solving" the cause of the crash.
- There was no consideration of any other possible causes of the crash - maybe the guy was simply playing with his radio, or texting in the seconds leading up to the crash.

*"*_As it relates to this specific incident, we reiterate that police officers are not physicians and do not know the medical history of every person we encounter," police said in an updated post. _

Right, which is why cops shouldn't make wild guesses based on no evidence. No wonder cops are a laughing stock.


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.nj.com/morris/2020/04/can-you-pass-out-from-wearing-a-mask-for-too-long.html


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Is this an article about a dumb ass who wore his mask alone too long in his vehicle and passed out?
Or is this a murder mystery where all the evidence has to be analyzed for the jury? We're looking for the Ah-Haa moment!
Time to move on!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> I hate to pass judgement, but anyone that dumb shouldn't be on the road. Either that, get your air-conditioner fixed.
> We all know (at least should) that a mask is not required if driving alone.


I might be getting more cruel as I age but I thought this was hilarious.

You can't fix stupid.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> Is this an article about a dumb ass who wore his mask alone too long in his vehicle and passed out?


No, it's about dumb cops


> Or is this a murder mystery where all the evidence has to be analyzed for the jury?


No. For a murder mystery you need...

[Drum roll]

A murder.

&#129335;‍♂



> We're looking for the Ah-Haa moment!


You spelled it wrong, but ok, here you go:








> Time to move on!


Thanks.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, it's about dumb cops
> No. For a murder mystery you need...
> 
> [Drum roll]
> ...


OK you got me....I had to think about the spelling but ...I don't care.
Aha, Raha, Baja or Maharaja ....the guy is still a dumb ass.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

What do you expect?
Munch curry for lunch, then breather in the curry smell over and over on his breath.


----------



## Phil Lee (Apr 29, 2019)

Add a pulse oximeter to the tool kit.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

2win said:


> Have you ever worn a n95 mask? It's not that easy to get a tight fit with any mask. I'm also not sure anyone would know if they are getting CO2 poisoning before it's too late. With all of the mask makers springing up it's important to know what you have and how to use it. Wearing a mask effectively is actually not that easy.


Agreed about the fit and the lack of comfort, however, a little common sense is in order here. When you feel uncomfortable, take a break, when it gets hot, cool down, if you feel dizzy, take the mask off in a safe place and rest. Do I really have to continue with these common sense actions? Really?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Big Lou said:


> Agreed about the fit and the lack of comfort, however, a little common sense is in order here. When you feel uncomfortable, take a break, when it gets hot, cool down, if you feel dizzy, take the mask off in a safe place and rest. Do I really have to continue with these common sense actions? Really?


Most of all ... keep breathing. Just ... keep ... breathing ....

A cute blonde goes into the hair salon, for a complete do ... 
She tells the hairdresser what she wants and the hairdresser says, "OK. Got it. You need to take those earbuds out though - I don't want to slip and cut one .." 
The blonde was hesitant to do so, the hairdresser insisted, and she removed them.

An hour or so later ... done. 
The hairdresser whips off the cover and says, "Turned out great. We're done."
No response.
She says it again. Silence.

She gently shakes the customer thinking she fell asleep, and she slumped over in the chair.
She was dead.
No pulse, not breathing.

The hair stylist was understandably upset, and looked down to see the earbuds lying in the customers lap.
She picked one up and put it in her ear and heard, "Breathe in .... breathe out. Breathe in ... breathe out."

So, yea, if you need a recording on loop to remind you ... do that.
Whatever it takes.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> https://www.nj.com/coronavirus/2020...-passes-out-crashes-into-pole-police-say.html


Made in China !











TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I might be getting more cruel as I age but I thought this was hilarious.
> 
> You can't fix stupid.


Does this Mask smell like Chloroform ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Stupid headline. So in other words they have no idea why he passed out as they didn't check his oxygen level, didn't check his blood sugar etc. Etc.. Also, it was in the 40's around here Thursday so don't know what the ac would have to do with it.


The guy didn't read the box properly. - he clearly bought the 8-hour knockout mask. I only buy the masks that knock you unconscious after a full 16 hours.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Since the virus can live for a while, long after the rider has left the vehicle, I can certainly see why drivers would keep them on all day. It never occurred to me that this could happen if this is in fact what happened. Healthcare workers were them all day right? Why should a driver know to pull it down periodically?


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

it was a mask made in china laced with chloroform, stop buying chinese crap


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

my n95 masks have an exhaust valve to prevent the buildup of co2.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

njn said:


> my n95 masks have an exhaust valve to prevent the buildup of co2.


Chineese defect valve !


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Chineese defect valve !


they have been sitting around for over 5 years, beyond their shelf life. who knew they expired?


----------

